# Buying a car while out of the country?



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

You are out of the country and you like to buy a car and ask the dealer to keep it parked for you until you are home. Like in 90 days. Possible? You could give them everything they need electronically, including the downpayment.
And how long will the dealerships store your car for without some kind of a fee?
It sounds like a crazy idea, but in the few weeks I could get some better deals which I don't want to miss. It is a good time to buy a car lol.

Note: Insurance is not a big deal, I could simply call them and add the new car to the existing policy.

Thanks


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think the deals will still be going in 30-90 days. I’d wait until then. The gap in trust for both buyer and seller seems high, but I guess that’s possible to overcome if both of you want the sale enough.

How much money do you really stand to save?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think the deals will still be going in 30-90 days. I'd wait until then. The gap in trust for both buyer and seller seems high, but I guess that's possible to overcome if both of you want the sale enough.
> 
> How much money do you really stand to save?


I think I should bargain hard enough to save $4000 atleast with this virus chaos going on. I have a dream car that I want, and this is the time to get it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> I think I should bargain hard enough to save $4000 atleast with this virus chaos going on. I have a dream car that I want, and this is the time to get it.


$4k might make me work out a deal. Still, 90 days is a long time.

Wait, what car is it?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> $4k might make me work out a deal. Still, 90 days is a long time.
> 
> Wait, what car is it?


Are you a car dealer? &#128513; I want the Toyota 4Runner TRD Offroad, the 2019 model with plain keys and not push button start feature.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Are you a car dealer? &#128513; I want the Toyota 4Runner TRD Offroad, the 2019 model with plain keys and not push start feature.


I can relate. Before this crisis I test-drove one and it was great.

No, I'm just an enthusiast.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I can relate. Before this crisis I test-drove one and it was great.
> 
> No, I'm just an enthusiast.


I love that truck. Life is short. Before I die like my 31 year old brother, I want a 4Runner &#128513;
We sent the poor guy to London thinking that he would have a good life. Three years later he died in an accident. Death is after you if you are Afghan no matter where you run &#128513;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Muhammad D said:


> You are out of the country and you like to buy a car and ask the dealer to keep it parked for you until you are home. Like in 90 days. Possible? You could give them everything they need electronically, including the downpayment.
> And how long will the dealerships store your car for without some kind of a fee?
> It sounds like a crazy idea, but in the few weeks I could get some better deals which I don't want to miss. It is a good time to buy a car lol.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure no one's rushing the car dealers right now. 90 days from now you might save even more.

You have a friend who could go pick it up for you?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

New2This said:


> Pretty sure no one's rushing the car dealers right now. 90 days from now you might save even more.
> 
> You have a friend who could go pick it up for you?


I do have friends but don't want any favors.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> I do have friends but don't want any favors.


If you lived in my city, I'd garage your 4Runner for 400 miles of unrestricted non-commercial use. &#128517;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you lived in my city, I'd garage your 4Runner for 400 miles of unrestricted non-commercial use. &#128517;


You are in CO. You will beat the crap out of that truck. Those 400 miles are CO miles. So no thanks &#128513;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> You are in CO. You will beat the crap out of that truck. Those 400 miles are CO miles. So no thanks &#128513;


Yep, you are correct. &#128079;&#127996;

4Runner is the unofficial state truck here. I see a dozen of them every hour driving around here. They make a lot of sense: tough roads, some snow, some off-roading, dead reliable, room for dogs and a family.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yep, you are correct. &#128079;&#127996;
> 
> 4Runner is the unofficial state truck here. I see a dozen of them every hour driving around here. They make a lot of sense: tough roads, some snow, some off-roading, dead reliable, room for dogs and a family.


Denver and Kabul have something in common. We are both a mile above sea level and surrounded by mountains. CO is the most Afghanistan-like state in the US. We are also landlocked. I love CO.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A good deal now will be a great deal in 90 days.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> A good deal now will be a great deal in 90 days.


I should wait &#128513;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Denver and Kabul have something in common. We are both a mile above sea level and surrounded by mountains. CO is the most Afghanistan-like state in the US. We are also landlocked. I love CO.


I just moved to CO last year and now I never want to move. Colorado Springs is a less exciting city than Denver, but it's cheaper and even closer to the mountains.










This is right near my neighborhood, middle of the city, geographically.

If Afghanistan does better in the next couple of decades, I'd love to visit. I've seen past the war photos, and the landscape is incredible.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I just moved to CO last year and now I never want to move. Colorado Springs is a less exciting city than Denver, but it's cheaper and even closer to the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 453540
> 
> ...


Pretty similar to Northeastern parts in Afghanistan


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I just moved to CO last year and now I never want to move. Colorado Springs is a less exciting city than Denver, but it's cheaper and even closer to the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 453540
> 
> ...


When I saw your post, I actually thought the pic was Afghanistan for a second, until I noticed you posted it. Then the OP confirmed I wasn't daft for thinking that. 


Muhammad D said:


> Pretty similar to Northeastern parts in Afghanistan


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

talking toyota as an owner and salesmen long ago...higher price more markup....stupid to not wait 90 days.
lets play a game of price.?
first off if you want a loaded truck. you may be forced to get push start..i dont know..i got a highlander and a sienna limited..

msrp..i am going to guess you want new..to buy a used 2019 is dumb....
lets say the msrp is $45,000 4 runner rt...
has about $3k to 4500 markup in it.
sounds like you want a hot model==less discount.
say $2800. than toyota runs a toyota thon, cash to dealer or customer up to $2500 you are thier..go on true car to get an idea on your model or autotrader.com
put in fake # so u get quote..some uber drivers use to get xtra $1000 off
good luck


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> talking toyota as an owner and salesmen long ago...higher price more markup....stupid to not wait 90 days.
> lets play a game of price.?
> first off if you want a loaded truck. you may be forced to get push start..i dont know..i got a highlander and a sienna limited..
> 
> ...


I want this but it costs $15,000 extra. But Toyota is just trying to make more with all that TRD Pro nonsense. The next trim down the line is $41,000. I will wait and hope the dealer agrees to $35,000. Possible?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You have expensive tastes! What you need in Afghanistan is a Tacoma technical.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> You have expensive tastes! What you need in Afghanistan is a Tacoma technical.
> View attachment 453612


I love the Taco too &#128513; Maybe I should get the Taco.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Welcome back ( again)

You should really wait to buy, and while you are waiting do your homework on where to buy this rig (Hint not Washington state) If you have a decent down payment and good credit you can get 0 interest for 60 months. If I remember right you are a good credit guy. I really like that 4 runner in Ford grabber blue there.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> You are out of the country and you like to buy a car and ask the dealer to keep it parked for you until you are home. Like in 90 days. Possible? You could give them everything they need electronically, including the downpayment.
> And how long will the dealerships store your car for without some kind of a fee?
> It sounds like a crazy idea, but in the few weeks I could get some better deals which I don't want to miss. It is a good time to buy a car lol.
> 
> ...


Are you going to California in 90 days?:smiles:


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

mbd said:


> Are you going to California in 90 days?:smiles:


If I get the 4Runner then Colorado is the place to be in.
I am a free man now. I got my sister her Masters, and brother his business. Now I want to do something for myself, a 4Runner &#128513;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

I made my mind. I will be getting this. 2019 4Runner TRD Offroad. I need just a couple of changes. I will remove the running boards. And I will get the stock tires replaced with all terrain tires.Sticker price is $42,000. I want $37,000. I will keep bargaining for the next 2 months. With $10,000 down, monthly payment of $540. That's manageble. Or I could finance it with $0 down, and throw that $10,000 at the loan and forget about car payment for 18 months.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I just moved to CO last year and now I never want to move. Colorado Springs is a less exciting city than Denver, but it's cheaper and even closer to the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 453540
> 
> ...


Lots of large animals there that would like to eat you. I'd take a shotgun everywhere.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> I do have friends but don't want any favors.


You could get the best of all worlds by calling the dealer and putting a reservation payment for the ninety days. It guarantees the car for you, and you complete the sale when you return. You also get protected against price drops (matching) and increases.


----------

